# Game Thread, Bulls Vs Suns, 7 pm, ESPN and CSN, Feb 11, 2007,



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> After losing just twice over a 35-game stretch, the Phoenix Suns have been defeated three times in their last six contests.
> 
> The Suns (39-11) look to get back to their dominating ways Sunday when they host the Chicago Bulls, a team they haven't lost to at home in more than 10 years.
> 
> ...


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>28 - 23 (.549)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>20 - 6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>8 - 17</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>L 3</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Phoenix Suns </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>39 - 11 (.780)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>First, Pacific</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>20 - 5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>19 - 6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>L 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>98.8</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>94.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.456</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.435</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>43.6</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.9</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>111.3</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>103.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.498</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.455</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>40.6</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>42.7</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>51</TD><TD class=inTxt>21.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>51</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>49</TD><TD class=inTxt>16.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>47</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>47</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>48</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>43</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>35</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>31</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>43</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>45</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>18</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>31</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Stoudemire, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>50</TD><TD class=inTxt>19.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nash, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>46</TD><TD class=inTxt>19.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>11.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Marion, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>50</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barbosa, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>48</TD><TD class=inTxt>16.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Bell, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>46</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Diaw, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>50</TD><TD class=inTxt>10.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Jones, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>44</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>37</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Banks, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>36</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Rose, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>20</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Jones, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>15</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Burke, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>12</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Marks, S</TD><TD class=inTxt>2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Piatkowski, E</TD><TD class=inTxt>1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Mike D'Antoni</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>http://www.nba.com/games/20070211/CHIPHX/preview.html</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Bulls/Suns 
Game Thread*​

Come share your thoughts about the game in the Suns forum.

Friendly chatter is always welcomed. =)


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

No jersey tonight, I'd love to win this one...


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Unfortuantly, if we can't beat a Warriors team without it's two best players and a Kings team that has been less than impressive all season, I don't see how we can beat a Suns team full of stars although it is missing two of them.

Big Ben has to shut down Amare and Ben and Hinrich will have to outshoot Barbosa and Marion, a tough task in itself. We'll also have to slow them down. We could normally run with them I think, but consider this is game 7 of a road trip, it might tire us.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I'm putting on the Gordon jersey tonight.

I'm going to be flipping through this and the Grammy's, because Shakira's performing!!!!


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

This game is on Raptors TV, but I unfortunately don't have that channel in rez! Oh well, online stats it is.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Oh no, Shakira lost on her only nomination! She looked pretty pissy faced too.

I just tuned in. Why is Tyrus Thomas starting?


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

No P.J.= LOSS.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Mebarak said:


> Oh no, Shakira lost on her only nomination! She looked pretty pissy faced too.
> 
> I just tuned in. Why is Tyrus Thomas starting?


P.J. has back spasms.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Tyrus with a sweet block.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bullybullz said:


> P.J. has back spasms.


About time he got traded.

So it must have been something like PJ, Nocioni, and the pick.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

nice passes there, guys. Those don't even work in NBA live.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Oh, Thomas made a jumpshot! Its a miracle!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Did TT just knock down a silky-smooth 18-footer? I just glanced up and saw the shot go up and assumed it was Deng.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Yeesh. Marion throws down.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Nice team D on that baseline drive by Barbosa.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ben Gordon's back.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Tyrus gets off to a great start but sends himself to the bench with 2 fouls. 


Rookies. :sad:


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

ViciousFlogging said:


> Tyrus gets off to a great start but sends himself to the bench with 2 fouls.
> 
> 
> Rookies. :sad:


Thomas is averaging a foul every 3 minutes or so over the last handful of games. Yikes.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

ViciousFlogging said:


> Tyrus gets off to a great start but sends himself to the bench with 2 fouls.
> 
> 
> Rookies. :sad:


That one foul should have been on Marion. Marion just bulldogged him, was out of control, and wasn't looking up at all. BS rookie call.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

No Nash should mean Bulls win, but no P.J. means LOSS.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

OMFG! Turn on CBS. Beyonce is choking big time. She isn't hitting any of her notes! Its hilarious!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> OMFG! Turn on CBS. Beyonce is choking big time. She isn't hitting any of her notes! Its hilarious!


ESPN commercials > Grammys.

So far so good for the Bulls...


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Our decent start to this game makes me think we're in for another 15-pt. lead followed by a late collapse.


I'm trying a reverse-jinx here. Hopefully it'll work.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> ESPN commercials > Grammys.
> 
> So far so good for the Bulls...


Well Shakira is about to perform, so that statement won't be valid in a few minutes.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> Well Shakira is about to perform, so that statement won't be valid in a few minutes.


Perhaps in _your_ eyes.

Bulls up 17-14...


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Nice 5-pt burst there.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nice play to get Kirk the wide open 3, Bulls going on a run here after the timeout!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Bulls taking advantage of some really sloppy Nash-less ball by the Suns.

Gordon with an and-1 chance.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Oh, wow, Hinrich, Wallace, Gordon, Deng all doing things. Nice little quatro. 

If Skiles can work Tyrus into the starting powerforward spot by the end of the year, this could be a title contender.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Wallace with the touch on that FT. All air.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Khryapa with a nice board off the missed FT and we still get two points out of it, picked up a foul on the other end though...


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Crapper saves an offensive board and then a beautiful pass along the baseline to Deng for a dunk!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

You have to wonder if the Suns are just losing on purpose, to make a case for Steve Nash as MVP.

They look like an amateur team out there without him. They seriously can't be that bad without him.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Man, Banks is fast.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Khryapa hits the J; at the end of the 1st it's 29-20 Bulls...


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

OT - Boston loses a heartbreaker on the road to the Wolves, fails to snap their 18569302 game losing streak.

edit: Pierce is rounding into form quickly, though. 29 points in 30 minutes.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think that Ben can go for 50 tonight with the defense the Suns are playing.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> I think that Ben can go for 50 tonight with the defense the Suns are playing.


You forgot to mention how Skiles would never allow it.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

ViciousFlogging said:


> You forgot to mention how Skiles would never allow it.


Yes, of course not, and it seems like our Duhon/Hinrich led backcourt has led the offense to become stagnant. And of course Duhon's defense seems like a downgrade on Ben's too...


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Jalen sighting.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

5-0 start for the Suns in the 2nd.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Funny thing how the other team catches up when you take out your best player, and sit him on the bench for too damn long. Its been like a 8 minute (going to be like 11 minutes after the commercial) breather in realtime. Surely Gordon isn't out of shape that he needs a longer rest then that....


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

sloth, how do you feel about Kirk's back-to-back 3s? Should they be credited to Gordon?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich 3-4 on 3's, 41-33 Bulls...


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Polish Rifle sighting!


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

The Bulls have made a nice adjustment to the Suns zone. They've gotten three good shots at the basket since coming back from the commercial break.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Wow, shotclock violation on Phoenix?!? Nash really is injured.

Wow, a post move by Tyrus.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

ViciousFlogging said:


> sloth, how do you feel about Kirk's back-to-back 3s? Should they be credited to Gordon?


No, but Chris Duhon is a pretty bad basketball player, and should have his *** glued to the bench.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Hinrich back to back 3's.

PS: Sorry if my posts seem a bit delayed. I'm watching it on TVU and it's about 30 seconds delayed.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Thomas with a professional post move and score! 

Is he starting to figure things out? I sure hope so.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Tyrus with a nice score in the post, Hinrich fouls Barbosa on the drive; 45-35 commercial break time.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Good D by the Bulls.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

However, Tyrus is a drama queen. He's got to get his *** up after he gets knocked down.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Tyrus with a nice back to the basket move.

Tyrus so far has made a pull up jumper, and two baskets from the post. Yowza!!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> No, but Chris Duhon is a pretty bad basketball player, and should have his *** glued to the bench.


He's played pretty well lately. I agree that Skiles plays him too much, but he's been worthy of his PT recently.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Awesome move by Thomas!


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

I don't think Duhon is a "bad" basketball player, but he shouldn't play anymore than 10-15 minutes per game. He has been great the last few games though.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm telling you if Thomas can just put on 20 pounds, he's going to be a hell of a power forward. Anybody who watched him last year at LSU knows he's got offensive moves especially from 12 feet in. Skiles weird rotations don't help him, but he's started tonight and gotten 4 pts, 3 bds, and 2 blks.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Tyrus looks like Amare if someone chained him in a basement for 3 months


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Ben Wallace with a pretty looking finger roll drive to the basket..........which is promptly airballed.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Okay so Wallace gets a T after picking up a loose ball foul. Now, from my vantage point, Wallace and Banks scrambled for the ball, the ball pops loose to Gordon, Gordon takes a dribble and then the ref blows the whistle calling the foul on Wallace. Think the refs like the Suns a little too much.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Tyrus stuffs a big white guy. Is that Sean Marks?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Malik pulls up with the jumper, Raja Bell gets fouled on the other end.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

MikeDC said:


> Tyrus stuffs a big white guy. Is that Sean Marks?


Pat Burke, no?


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Malik showing an unconscious 15 foot jumper.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Duhon doing a good job of driving to the basket in this game...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

My bad, Pat Burke


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Tyrus is putting together a nice 15 or so minutes of play. He is a difference maker, if he can only learn to harness his basketball talents.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Great drive by Duhon.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

MikeDC said:


> My bad, Pat Burke


No big deal - I think Marks has hair, though...


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

T.Shock said:


> Okay so Wallace gets a T after picking up a loose ball foul. Now, from my vantage point, Wallace and Banks scrambled for the ball, the ball pops loose to Gordon, Gordon takes a dribble and then the ref blows the whistle calling the foul on Wallace. Think the refs like the Suns a little too much.



Ben Wallace argues the call and get a T, both a player and the coach for Phoenix go ballastic after that charging foul and get no T for arguing.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Haha, Duhon was walking up to the freethrow line for the technical freethrow, and Ben was like...I don't think so....then it went to a tv timeout anyhow though...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> Ben Wallace argues the call and get a T, both a player and the coach for Phoenix go ballastic after that charging foul and get no T for arguing.


Yeah, but if you look at it, Tyrus got up and slapped the floor, I think he though they called a foul on him. That might have something to do with it.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

too bad techs don't count as personal fouls...Amare would have 3 if they were.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I think that we underestimate Deng's ceiling. His game just doesn't stop improving.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

I think Amare's head has grown a lot since coming into the league. He seems to have gone the way of Rashard Lewis, whose disposition transitioned from shy and obedient to one of a brash defiance complimented by a heightened sense of depravation whenever something doesn't go his way.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

rosenthall said:


> I think Amare's head has grown a lot since coming into the league. He seems to have gone the way of Rashard Lewis, whose disposition transitioned from shy and obedient to one of a brash defiance complimented by a heightened sense of depravation whenever something doesn't go his way.


I don't think Amare was ever really shy. He came into the league talking trash about Curry and Chandler.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> Ben Wallace argues the call and get a T, both a player and the coach for Phoenix go ballastic after that charging foul and get no T for arguing.


I can see why Wallace argued the call. The ref made the call 5 seconds late. Wallace fought for the ball and the Bulls got the loose ball and then the ref blew the whistle.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Duhon playing great tonight. Great D.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Nice tip in by Deng. Easy but nice.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nice half by the Bulls, 61-50...


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Marion has the weirdest shooting technique. Just throws it up.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

It's nice to have at least a good half against a great team (without their best player, I know) on national TV.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Thabo....! tisk tisk


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

I always thought Marcus Banks was a good case study of a guy who never quite figured out how to put his remarkable talents together. I think he might be the best in the league when it comes to accelerating and changing directions on offense and defense, but after 5 years in the league, he still doesn't really know how to play in control or run an offense.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Very solid 1st half. Especially offensively but you know there'll be a stretch in the 2nd half where we'll struggle to score. If we can somehow survive thaat then this is a W. Phx is very ordinary without the MVP.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Half time. Shooting well. Outrebounding them, outshooting them.

Duhon with 7 points and 5 assists.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

TripleDouble said:


> I think that we underestimate Deng's ceiling. His game just doesn't stop improving.


That's why I keep saying we shouldn't trade for Gasol.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

rosenthall said:


> I always thought Marcus Banks was a good case study of a guy who never quite figured out how to put his remarkable talents together. I think he might be the best in the league when it comes to accelerating and changing directions on offense and defense, but after 5 years in the league, he still doesn't really know how to play in control or run an offense.


It's actually his 4th year in the league. But I agree. I remember seeing him a few times in Boston and thinking how good a PG he could be. I remember the Celtics involved him in the Payton trade but then he stayed a Celtic. He was ok in Minny last two seasons but hasn't really gotten the playing time this season in PHX.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

bullybullz said:


> That's why I keep saying we shouldn't trade for Gasol.


At all? Or just not involve Deng.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

If Deng can keep up his level of play, he might have the best game of his career. 16, 6, and 2 on 11 shots is pretty sick.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

calabreseboy said:


> At all? Or just not involve Deng.



I wouldn't give up Deng, but I also think Bulls would have won at least one if not both of the last 2 games with Noc on the court. I mean Noc was the guy that came through against Portland and sealed that win.

I really can't believe that Memphis wants BOTH Deng and Noc for Gasol. I mean on SF is reasonable but both our starter and our bench guy? That's unreasonable.

I'd still rather give up Noc then Deng.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

lol @ hinrich...
"nothing better than hitting a game winning three!"

how many did he hit gain?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Charles Barkley is performing at the Grammy's right now.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Mebarak said:


> Charles Barkley is performing at the Grammy's right now.


Do they like have a logo of him in the background or something?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> Do they like have a logo of him in the background or something?


No, it was a song called Crazy.

Here is the music video for it.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nekInx7DV0o"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nekInx7DV0o" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

That was a complete BS flopping job on Bell.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

3 straight 'and ones'...

Don't blow this Bulls.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Bulls defense is really stupid at times. They gave one of the fastest players in the league far to much of an angle.

Edit. And then Hinrich gives him the baseline again. Make him go to the middle of the floor!


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

This team is SO agrevatving to watch since they just have lapses were they loose 10 point in seconds


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Didn't Greg Anthony just say the Bulls were in the Bonus and would go to the line with every foul? I guess I heard wrong cause Phoenix committed to fouls that were side outs.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

No excuses to lose this one.

They need to just have a pretty ball game the rest of the way through. I'm tired of these ugly games, where we blow leads. They just need to stay pretty, and win it big.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Deng really getting aggressive. He really has become our best penetrator.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

God this is a joke.

3 point game. Beyond sick of this garbage.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Deng really getting aggressive. He really has become our best penetrator.


that's what she said.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Horrible call. Ben just raked it off a Sun and it's Suns ball.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

8-0 in 30 seconds. Stupid Play on Bulls end and clutch shots by Phoenix. Bulls only up a few.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Just pathetic. Can the Bulls finish off a team please?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Here we go...

Just hopeless at keeping a lead.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Ben Wallace 1-8 from the line, w00t.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

How did they come back? I just told them not to do this, and this is exactly what they do.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

In Phoenix 10-0 run Bulls must have about 4 TO's


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Suns lead!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deja Vu...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

And they have the lead...dammit.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

What the F was that call?

Basketball is one of the most aggrivating sports to watch because of the overblown role of refs. No one watches the game to see someone take uncontested 15 footers. That's just boring.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another turnover!!!!!!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Hinrich with 2 straight turnovers! ATTA BOY


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Well this is the one that hardly anyone would've expected us to win.. so I can't say I'm surprised.. but it sucks causewe had the lead and seemed to be in control.. Oh well, plenty of game left.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Bulls playing like a JV team hear with 9 TOs in this QTR ONLY...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another TO by Kirk.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

This is just a complete meltdown here.

But guys, do you know what our problem is closing out games? Luol Deng. The guy needs to stop dissappearing in the 2nd half.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This team is sofffft.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Mebarak said:


> This is just a complete meltdown here.
> 
> But guys, do you know what our problem is closing out games? Luol Deng. The guy needs to stop dissappearing in the 2nd half.


10 turnovers in a quarter doesn't help.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Amazing, a big guy who can hit FTs


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Another blown double-digit lead.

Man the Bulls suck big time!!

I miss December.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Once again the Bulls vaunted defense is exposed.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Is there any particular reason why this team can't hold a lead to save their lives? How many games should we have won? Personally, when you are a jump shooting team and go cold, you go on long droughts without points. Add some turnovers and defensive lapses to the mix and boo-yah.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Gasol Is Coming


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

The ROY said:


> Gasol Is Coming


He better be. No one else on this god damn team can make a difference to save a game. I'm amazed that they aren't down by 40 by now. They shouldn't even be trying. They suck way too much.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Without P.J. no stability at all on defense NOR OFFENSE!!!


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

The ROY said:


> Gasol Is Coming


He better not be.

Unless its for Du, Sweets, Malik, Barrett, Martynas our 2 second round picks in this years draft, 2 future 1st round picks and an undisclosed amount of cash.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bullybullz said:


> Without P.J. no stability at all on defense NOR OFFENSE!!!


Yeah, but we don't have that stuff even with PJ.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Tyrus at the line...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OMG we got the LEAD!!!


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Gordon!


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Bulls are maddeningly inconsistent. Now all of sudden they are playing pretty well.

On another note, didn't Altanta, YES ATLANTA, beat this team by like 18 points or something.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Starting off the quarter nice!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

This team is a different team when Tyrus is out there and playing well.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> This team is a different team when Tyrus is out there and playing well.


Yup, he should permanately be the starter.

Tyrus is going to be playing 15 minutes or more tonight. Bulls are 9-0 when he plays more than 15 minutes, the streak is on the line.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Mebarak said:


> Yeah, but we don't have that stuff even with PJ.


At least we can run some post offense through him and slows the game down....


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> Bulls are maddeningly inconsistent. Now all of sudden they are playing pretty well.
> 
> On another note, didn't Altanta, YES ATLANTA, beat this team by like 18 points or something.


9 points


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Where's the foul there refs?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Why the **** did TT get benched???


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Exceptional ball movement there.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BIG 3 by Kirk. We needed that after Wallace's clanker.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hinrich's three point shot has become so huge. We need to keep both him and Gordon if we trade for Gasol.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

KIRK again!


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Great 3 by Hinrich!


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Barbosa again.. damn.


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Hinrich again bringing it tonight when we need it.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Kirk with the 3!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

KIRK!!!!!!!!!!! Captain coming up huge again.

Up 5!


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

man I don't even wanna watch this game. The bulls were up by what, 11 pts? And they blew it again in the third. And Nash is not playing! What is going on? LOL


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

Hinrichhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

Big Three


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

6 turnovers by BG.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Bulls played well for awhile, now I guess they have to play crappy for awhile again.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

DAMNNN!! So close to an AND1.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WTF Gordon??


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Make Barbosa go middle!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> WTF Gordon??


He had a good idea, just bad execution. Then Hinrich followed it up with a bad shot.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thats bullcrapp. Gordon gets pushed out of there, no foul, Gordon gets all ball...foul. Damn ref bias. We need to get Tyrus in there for Deng imo.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Hack-a-Ben I think!


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

Duhon in the game while both Kirk and Ben are on the floor? Only Skiles (audience laughter)


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I think we're going to win!!

3-4 ain't bad. Should've been 4-3. Now that would've made it a great trip.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

These refs have been horrible for both teams.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

finally a win.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

If the Suns somehow came back... oh man. Impossible, I believe.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> I think we're going to win!!
> 
> 3-4 ain't bad. Should've been 4-3. Now that would've made it a great trip.


I would say should have been 5-2. Only the Clips and Utah game were double-digit losses, i think.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm so sick of every Staudamire layup being a display of pure physical power. Shut up!


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Kirk saved the Bulls tonight. Big 4th quarter.

The Bulls still get a moral defeat for blowing another double digit lead. But I guess you can say recovering from that is a moral victory.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls are now 10-0 when Tyrus plays more than 15 minutes.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

I guess for the Bulls to win a road game against a Western Conference playoff Team requires 2 starters out.
One key starter (Utah) doesn't get it done!!


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

Good to get a win. Even sweeter to win in Phoenix in a long time & what better way to end not only our losing streak but their 51 consecutive games without a double digit loss.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Easily one of our best fourth quarters of the year.

We're glad to have you back, Kirk.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

POTG - Kirk

Made all the big shots during early to mid 4th with the pressure on.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Good game for Thomas and Aldridge tonight. Aldridge had an impressive Statistical game with 18/10 today. Roy was weak, with only 7 points on 2-8 shooting. Portland did kill Washington and bragging #0.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, the Bulls should've won this game anyways. Even though P.J. and Noc was out the Suns had Nash, Diaw AND Kurt Thomas out. If the Bulls lost this game, it would've been very embarrasing and even I would start wanting Gasol...


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Tyrus had an excellent game. First time I remember him sticking an outside jumper since preseason. Haha. 

He also had some nice post-ups on Marion. Very smooth. Two awesome weak-side blocks to open the game. Kid is a difference-maker on the court. Once he learns to use his length/athleticism and avoid those silly fouls, wow... I can't wait.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

The big three Kirk, BenG, and Luol all had over twenty five points. And Kirk finally steped up and played like a leader and fourth year guard for the bullz. Good win three and four on road trip.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Almost had three players with 30 - would've been the first time since Jordan, Pippen, and Kukoc...


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm surprised the Bulls didn't crack under pressure. Seems like Kirk pulled through when we needed him. Good to hear. Also, Gordon, Deng AND Kirk with 27, and 29 apiece, respectively. Nice!

Maybe if they played like this or better against the mediocre teams, we could have a better record (aka Sacramento and Golden State losses).

Let's get on another winning streak going into the All-Star break!

BLOOD ON THE HORNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

SALO said:


> Tyrus had an excellent game. First time I remember him sticking an outside jumper since preseason. Haha.
> 
> He also had some nice post-ups on Marion. Very smooth. Two awesome weak-side blocks to open the game. Kid is a difference-maker on the court. Once he learns to use his length/athleticism and avoid those silly fouls, wow... I can't wait.


Neither can I, I'm just hoping we can start to see some of that consistent contribution this season.

If we could get 15 minutes out Tyrus like we did tonight, I'd be happy.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Everyone looks nice when you win. We match up well with Phoenix. 

I'm happy Tyrus is playing somewhat better. Having another shotblocker/interior intimidator is useful.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

rwj333 said:


> Everyone looks nice when you win. We match up well with Phoenix.
> 
> I'm happy Tyrus is playing somewhat better. Having another shotblocker/interior intimidator is useful.


I feel the same way - it's nice they played so well in the 4th after giving up the lead, but color me not-so-impressed that they beat Phx without Nash. They should - without Nash, Phoenix is a team that we match up with incredibly well - we were able to go with the 3 guard lineup for the majority of the 2nd half without getting killed inside. 

Barbosa and Amare were the only ones who played well for Phx, too. Raja was ice-cold for no apparent reason.

That aside, hopefully this is a win that will get us on a roll. We finished the trip with our best game offensively, which is good considering how horrid our offense was at times. Now, if we just finish strong before the All-star break, Pax will have a stronger hand to deal from with West (ie - we're not desperate to make a move) and maybe we get Pau in here at a good price and make our usual late-season push.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I will say this..

It's going to be quite hard to part with Luol Deng if the deal is made. He's GOOD and getting better every game.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> I feel the same way - it's nice they played so well in the 4th after giving up the lead, but color me not-so-impressed that they beat Phx without Nash. They should - without Nash, Phoenix is a team that we match up with incredibly well - we were able to go with the 3 guard lineup for the majority of the 2nd half without getting killed inside.


It should also be noted, though, that we were playing without Noc and PJ. I know their impact doesn't even approach that of Nash, but it should still be considered.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I know people like to criticize ESPN, but there commentary when its not their big 3 announcers, but offset announcers, is quite good.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

ViciousFlogging said:


> Now, if we just finish strong before the All-star break, Pax will have a stronger hand to deal from with West (ie - we're not desperate to make a move) and maybe we get Pau in here at a good price and make our usual late-season push.


I know what you're trying to say, but I also think playing well _might_ be a bad thing in the Gasol talks. Say we finished 6-1 or 5-2 on this road trip... don't you think it would make Pax even more hesitant to do a deal? If things are going great for us I feel like Pax could go conservative. He would think it's not so bad if we don't make a move, and assume we'll make our late-season push even without Gasol and take his chances with the roster we have.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i thought the espn guys were _total_ phoenix homers. embarrassing.

and a win is a win is a win. still bitter over friday, but, this helps. 

but it was nice to break that no double digit loss in 50 games streak for the suns though. haha. 

and yeah, mad props to kirk. his play in the 4th was the difference maker. nice showing from tyrus too. 


:cheer:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Deng had a gasol-like game tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk was the difference in the fourth quarter. He couldn't miss.

Van lier said in the postgame that Kirk is better as an off-guard and he gets in trouble when he dribbles but isn't that true for any guard? Kirk is much more than a point guard who can hit a jumper here and there and tonight he showed that he can score in bunches. He can do the job of Duhon if he's not relied upon to score but the team demands so much from him. I dread seeing Ben run the offense and I don't know if he can ever be a point in this league.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> i thought the espn guys were _total_ phoenix homers. embarrassing.
> 
> and a win is a win is a win. still bitter over friday, but, this helps.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I mean, it only took a game that the Suns were without 2 starters, yet they still made it close for most of the game.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

SALO said:


> I know what you're trying to say, but I also think playing well _might_ be a bad thing in the Gasol talks. Say we finished 6-1 or 5-2 on this road trip... don't you think it would make Pax even more hesitant to do a deal? If things are going great for us I feel like Pax could go conservative. He would think it's not so bad if we don't make a move, and assume we'll make our late-season push even without Gasol and take his chances with the roster we have.


Sure, that's possible. But I'd rather be in that situation than have Pax feel like he MUST make the deal for Gasol and end up coughing up Deng and/or Gordon just to make a deal. I prefer the scenario where we at least have a chance of holding onto Deng/Gordon/Kirk but still getting Pau. It could go either way.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

The ROY said:


> I will say this..
> 
> It's going to be quite hard to part with Luol Deng if the deal is made. He's GOOD and getting better every game.


There were rumors today on realgm that the unnamed Western Conference team with interest in Gasol was Phoenix, with Marion as the bait. Luol Deng would be every bit as good for Memphis as Marion would be. Marion and Nash are a ridiculous combo. I know Phoenix has a lot of salary, but I never understand these Marion numbers because he is such an unbelievable fit for that team. On Memphis, he wouldn't be as good of a player. Meanwhile, Luol can thrive in an uptempo team (although not as much as Marion), but he's great on a halfcourt team too. 

Anyway, during this trip, Deng has shown his ability and maybe boosted his value. If he's the guy that West wants, we shouldn't have to give too much more on top of him to get Gasol, especially considering his age and salary figure for next year.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

The Truth said:


> It should also be noted, though, that we were playing without Noc and PJ. I know their impact doesn't even approach that of Nash, but it should still be considered.


True. Noc would have been nice to have against Phoenix.

PJ on the other hand? He wouldn't have gotten a ton of run in this game. Just. too. slow. This was a great game for TT to play in, and he did well except for the fouls.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, I mean, it only took a game that the Suns were without 2 starters, yet they still made it close for most of the game.




just trying to enjoy the moment.



:|


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

spongyfungy said:


> Kirk was the difference in the fourth quarter. He couldn't miss.
> 
> Van lier said in the postgame that Kirk is better as an off-guard and he gets in trouble when he dribbles but isn't that true for any guard? Kirk is much more than a point guard who can hit a jumper here and there and tonight he showed that he can score in bunches. He can do the job of Duhon if he's not relied upon to score but the team demands so much from him. I dread seeing Ben run the offense and I don't know if he can ever be a point in this league.


Actually Ben played point well tonight. He's only a third year guard he still has room to improve.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

The ROY said:


> I will say this..
> 
> It's going to be quite hard to part with Luol Deng if the deal is made. He's GOOD and getting better every game.


In less than 3 years he'll be better than Gasol, and if anyone remembers (in violation the often-spoken wish that team fans should never look back) they will regret having traded him.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

McBulls said:


> In less than 3 years he'll be better than Gasol, and if anyone remembers (in violation the often-spoken wish that team fans should never look back) they will regret having traded him.


For the record: I disagree. But there's no need to rehash arguments.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm really impressed with Deng's ability to make an impact in ways other than scoring this season. When we need someone to mix it up and rebound, he can do that. He gets his hands in the passing lanes. He's a solid passer. He puts good effort into defense, though he struggles in certain matchups. Kid's a winner.

While I can live with moving Deng in a Gasol trade, I'll be really sorry to see him go and he'll remain one of my favorite players.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

McBulls said:


> In less than 3 years he'll be better than Gasol, and if anyone remembers (in violation the often-spoken wish that team fans should never look back) they will regret having traded him.


That may or may not be true, but what is true is that if the Bulls trade Deng they will trade their only swingman who gets them easy baskets in transition and attacking the hoop. So that will just be another need to fill. 

I'm starting to think that barring Memphis accepting a sub-par package, the Bulls may be better off aiming a little lower and using Nocioni + to land a productive, if not elite big.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> There were rumors today on realgm that the unnamed Western Conference team with interest in Gasol was Phoenix, with Marion as the bait. Luol Deng would be every bit as good for Memphis as Marion would be. Marion and Nash are a ridiculous combo. I know Phoenix has a lot of salary, but I never understand these Marion numbers because he is such an unbelievable fit for that team. On Memphis, he wouldn't be as good of a player. Meanwhile, Luol can thrive in an uptempo team (although not as much as Marion), but he's great on a halfcourt team too.
> 
> Anyway, during this trip, Deng has shown his ability and maybe boosted his value. If he's the guy that West wants, we shouldn't have to give too much more on top of him to get Gasol, especially considering his age and salary figure for next year.


Interesting...

Marion & Kurt Thomas's contract could do the trick, I'm sure. That being said, if we don't get Gasol, I rather him stay west anyway. Lord, I hope that doesn't happen though LOL.

G Nash
G Bell
F Diaw
F Stoudamire
C Gasol

= :worthy: 

As far as Deng and his value, I agree, I think he may have raised the bar to almost making it a straight SWAP (of course salary purposes included). It'll be very hard watching Deng play in another uniform for the rest of his career. It was easy to let go of Chandler, Curry & Crawford for me because of their flaws but Luol litterally has NONE.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

The ROY said:


> It was easy to let go of Chandler, Curry & Crawford for me because of their flaws but Luol litterally has NONE.


Now now, let's not get carried away. :biggrin: 

But he is a very well-rounded player. Plays hard and smart on both ends.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

The ROY said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Marion & Kurt Thomas's contract could do the trick, I'm sure. That being said, if we don't get Gasol, I rather him stay west anyway. Lord, I hope that doesn't happen though LOL.
> 
> ...


So, why would you want Gasol when he HAS FLAWS????!!!


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Anyone else think Chandler's play this season might make Pax a little gun shy when it comes to dealing young talent?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

jbulls said:


> Anyone else think Chandler's play this season might make Pax a little gun shy when it comes to dealing young talent?


You'd hope he'd learn after that fiasco.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

jbulls said:


> Anyone else think Chandler's play this season might make Pax a little gun shy when it comes to dealing young talent?


Yes, HE BETTER BE!!!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

I just realized that Kirk's 3pt marksmanship just cost me a win in my fantasy league. Damn you Kirk!!! :shakes fist:


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

I really enjoyed watching Luol play tonight. However, if Pau can maintain his current level of play for another 3-4 years, I think it will take 5 years from now before Luol's level of play becomes more impactful than Pau's, when you discount that production with time, I think it still makes a Luol for Pau trade a fair one for both teams.

Pau has every single skill we'd need in a big man, he's still in his prime, and trading for him would give us a 3-4 year window to compete for the eastern conference title and the national championship.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

jbulls said:


> Anyone else think Chandler's play this season might make Pax a little gun shy when it comes to dealing young talent?


Whereas I hear what you're saying, Gasol still qualifies as young talent. He's also not a 37 year old on an expiring contract.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Seriously, are we to make anything of the fact that PJ was in street clothes today? What if he really didn't have back spasms? Of course, Noicioni was in street clothes as well, but I trust his injury a little more, or shouldn't I?

Anyone here think a deal goes through in the next day or two? Is West back by then?


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Whereas I hear what you're saying, Gasol still qualifies as young talent. He's also not a 37 year old on an expiring contract.


True, but keep in mind that Gasol's ceiling is pretty clearly defined at this point. I'm not sure that Deng's is. The idea that Deng could blossom into a perennial All-Star elsewhere has to be a little unnerving for Paxson.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Seriously, are we to make anything of the fact that PJ was in street clothes today? What if he really didn't have back spasms? Of course, Noicioni was in street clothes as well, but I trust his injury a little more, or shouldn't I?
> 
> Anyone here think a deal goes through in the next day or two? Is West back by then?


Could be. I think maybe they're just giving PJ some rest and figured he was a bad matchup against Phoenix anyway, so why not let him pack it in.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

ViciousFlogging said:


> Could be. I think maybe they're just giving PJ some rest and figured he was a bad matchup against Phoenix anyway, so why not let him pack it in.


Well, this is the official report:

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...llbits,1,2256096.story?coll=cs-home-headlines

_The 6-foot-9-inch rookie got his third start of the season Sunday night against the Suns, with P.J. Brown out with a stiff back._

_Brown, coming off his best game of the season in Friday's loss at Golden State with 19 points and nine rebounds, felt stiffness Saturday. When it didn't improve Sunday, he was deactivated.

"We don't think it's serious," coach Scott Skiles said._

So no, the trade is not the reason.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Great game tonight, way for them to keep their heads up after the Phoenix run!!!

Just a side note, the Bulls held the previous record for most games to start a season without a double digit loss at 46 games. The '95-'96 Bulls lost by 10 to Phoenix back on Feb 6, 1996 in Phoenix. I remember the game cause it was after the Denver game in which the Bulls came back from a 35 point deficit only to lose in the end.

Well, Phoenix broke the record this season and we were the team to stop the record, kind of ironic huh?

Nobody can say anything about Kirk, Ben Gordon, or Deng tonight, great performance from each. And for the people who think Tyrus Thomas is going to be a dud, just remember this game tonight. I don't ever expect him to be a 20 point per game guy, but he will be a difference maker on the defensive end and in the offensive rebounding area!

With the win tonight, the Bulls should have finished up 5-2 on this trip but they didn't. I think this team still lacks the killer instinct, still have to work on it, but I believe it will come in time.

Really, I don't want to give up Deng, sorry he is going to better all around than Gasol will ever be. You don't give up on talent like that.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

BullsAttitude said:


> Great game tonight, way for them to keep their heads up after the Phoenix run!!!
> 
> Just a side note, the Bulls held the previous record for most games to start a season without a double digit loss at 46 games. The '95-'96 Bulls lost by 10 to Phoenix back on Feb 6, 1996 in Phoenix. I remember the game cause it was after the Denver game in which the Bulls came back from a 35 point deficit only to lose in the end.
> 
> ...


Agreed with everything you said.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

ViciousFlogging said:


> Now now, let's not get carried away. :biggrin:
> 
> But he is a very well-rounded player. Plays hard and smart on both ends.


I'm not saying he's PERFECT

But we had other issues besides on the court antics out of the THREE C's...

Deng's just an overall good kid


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

BullsAttitude said:


> Really, I don't want to give up Deng, sorry he is going to better all around than Gasol will ever be. You don't give up on talent like that.


That maybe pushing it.

Although we don't want to LOSE Luol, Gasol isn't exactly a decent bigman. He's probably EXACTLY what we need to go to the next level. Problem is, Deng being here, in my mind, would SOLIDIFY us as the team to beat, in the east and maybe PERIOD.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

The ROY said:


> I'm not saying he's PERFECT
> 
> But we had other issues besides on the court antics out of the THREE C's...
> 
> Deng's just an overall good kid


I know what you mean. There isn't really anything you can point to in Deng's game and say, "this hurts us." With Tyson there were his bad hands and general ineffectiveness on offense, with Curry there was rebounding and defensive awareness, with Jamal there was his pop-a-shot tendancy, etc. Even on our squad now, Kirk overdribbles sometimes, Tyrus is out of control and foul-prone sometimes, Duhon sometimes can't throw it in the ocean, etc. etc. 

There are things Deng's not great at, but nothing in particular that he's _bad_ at. The one thing he was bad at in the past was shooting 3s, and he solved that problem by not taking them and going to the hole instead. :biggrin:


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

ViciousFlogging said:


> I know what you mean. There isn't really anything you can point to in Deng's game and say, "this hurts us." With Tyson there were his bad hands and general ineffectiveness on offense, with Curry there was rebounding and defensive awareness, with Jamal there was his pop-a-shot tendancy, etc. Even on our squad now, Kirk overdribbles sometimes, Tyrus is out of control and foul-prone sometimes, Duhon sometimes can't throw it in the ocean, etc. etc.
> 
> There are things Deng's not great at, but nothing in particular that he's _bad_ at. The one thing he was bad at in the past was shooting 3s, and he solved that problem by not taking them and going to the hole instead. :biggrin:


The only thing I wish Deng would improve on is his free throw %. If he can be a 80-83% free throw shooter, that would be great.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

bullybullz said:


> The only thing I wish Deng would improve on is his free throw %. If he can be a 80-83% free throw shooter, that would be great.


3 point shooting. I think he can eventually become adequate if not good from behind the arc.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

rosenthall said:


> I really enjoyed watching Luol play tonight. However, if Pau can maintain his current level of play for another 3-4 years, I think it will take 5 years from now before Luol's level of play becomes more impactful than Pau's, when you discount that production with time, I think it still makes a Luol for Pau trade a fair one for both teams.
> 
> Pau has every single skill we'd need in a big man, he's still in his prime, and trading for him would give us a 3-4 year window to compete for the eastern conference title and the national championship.


Do you mean as a post player or in general? If you're refering to the way people sometimes talk about Lu becoming a 4, I think that's somewhat misguided. The only attribute of a PF that he possesses is perhaps his height. He slashed but he doesn't post up much and he has a good long range jumper. He's also have to put on a lot of weight. I'm pretty sure he's a 3 for as long as he's in the league.

As far as value in general, Gasol's numbers are 20 and 9 wheras Lu is 18 and 7 right now. If Lu continues to improve at a decent clip he'll be at 22 and 8 in two or three years at which point you might be able to start discussing who is the better player.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

JeremyB0001 said:


> 3 point shooting. I think he can eventually become adequate if not good from behind the arc.


But the way he shoots, its flat so, its harder to make threes. If he has to change his form just to improve his threes, I wouldn't take that chance because it might mess up his consistent mid-range game. Free throws on the other hand, is a lot easier to improve.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

bullybullz said:


> The only thing I wish Deng would improve on is his free throw %. If he can be a 80-83% free throw shooter, that would be great.


Of course, but he's not _bad_ at FTs. His 75% clip is decent, though a guy with his midrange touch should be able to bump it up a bit, you'd think.


----------



## bullybullz (Jan 28, 2007)

ViciousFlogging said:


> Of course, but he's not _bad_ at FTs. His 75% clip is decent, though a guy with his midrange touch should be able to bump it up a bit, you'd think.


Yeah, very true.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

bullybullz said:


> But the way he shoots, its flat so, its harder to make threes. If he has to change his form just to improve his threes, I wouldn't take that chance because it might mess up his consistent mid-range game. Free throws on the other hand, is a lot easier to improve.


Yeah, I distinctly remember Deng's 3pt misses clanking off the front or back rim and creating long rebounds and fast-break opportunities for the opposition because of the lack of arc on his shot. 

It's conceivable that he could become a better 3pt shooter, but he's doing so well without taking them that I'm not worried about it.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

JeremyB0001 said:


> Do you mean as a post player or in general? If you're refering to the way people sometimes talk about Lu becoming a 4, I think that's somewhat misguided. The only attribute of a PF that he possesses is perhaps his height. He slashed but he doesn't post up much and he has a good long range jumper. He's also have to put on a lot of weight. I'm pretty sure he's a 3 for as long as he's in the league.
> 
> As far as value in general, Gasol's numbers are 20 and 9 wheras Lu is 18 and 7 right now. If Lu continues to improve at a decent clip he'll be at 22 and 8 in two or three years at which point you might be able to start discussing who is the better player.


I really, really like Luol, but I don't think he'll affect an opposing teams game plan the way Pau Gasol does right now. Tonight may have been one of his 10 best games as a pro, and I don't think he drew a single double team all night. I think he'll continue to improve, but I don't think his contributions to winning basketball games will ever compare to the current level Pau is at right now, as a PF/C who is over 7' tall, has 5 years of basketball left at his current level of play, can score around the basket with an arsenal of post moves using either hand, is used to drawing double and triple teams on a consistent basis, and is adept at passing out of them to an open man.

All of the above qualities are sorely lacking from our teams current makeup. If Tyrus is capable of providing those types of services, he's at least 2 years away from being there, and the draft pick is most likely to be in the 7-10 range, which I think gives us about a 12% chance of attaining a player that can do what Pau does, and if they can, we'll probably have to wait 2-3 years before they're capable of doing it on a consistent basis. 

I think Luol's a fine player, and I think he'll see a few all-star games before his career is over. However, I do think his physical abilities and style of play will always make him a Shareef/Antawn Jameson type of player: very talented and valuable and will deliver with metronome like consistency, but never possessing the ability to be the focal point of a team, something Pau is capable of.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

rosenthall said:


> I really, really like Luol, but I don't think he'll affect an opposing teams game plan the way Pau Gasol does right now. Tonight may have been one of his 10 best games as a pro, and I don't think he drew a single double team all night. I think he'll continue to improve, but I don't think his contributions to winning basketball games will ever compare to the current level Pau is at right now, as a PF/C who is over 7' tall, has 5 years of basketball left at his current level of play, can score around the basket with an arsenal of post moves using either hand, is used to drawing double and triple teams on a consistent basis, and is adept at passing out of them to an open man.
> 
> All of the above qualities are sorely lacking from our teams current makeup. If Tyrus is capable of providing those types of services, he's at least 2 years away from being there, and the draft pick is most likely to be in the 7-10 range, which I think gives us about a 12% chance of attaining a player that can do what Pau does, and if they can, we'll probably have to wait 2-3 years before they're capable of doing it on a consistent basis.
> 
> I think Luol's a fine player, and I think he'll see a few all-star games before his career is over. However, I do think his physical abilities and style of play will always make him a Shareef/Antawn Jameson type of player: very talented and valuable and will deliver with metronome like consistency, but never possessing the ability to be the focal point of a team, something Pau is capable of.


You have some very good points


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...051feb12,1,5937292.story?coll=cs-sports-print

PHOENIX -- A little help! It's the playground basketball plea. The Bulls were a little desperate, and the Phoenix Suns were accommodating.

That resulted in a 116-103 Bulls victory Sunday night against a Suns team playing without starters Steve Nash and Boris Diaw.



The Bulls made like the Suns with a terrific display of shooting. Kirk Hinrich, who tied with Luol Deng to lead the Bulls with 29 points, made like Nash, especially with a 14-point fourth quarter after the Bulls had blown a 15-point lead.

Still another double-digit lead turning into a loss?

Not this time. The Bulls opened the fourth quarter with an 8-0 run to take back the lead. Then with the score tied 92-92 with 7 minutes 35 seconds left, they got a Ben Wallace tip-in, a Chris Duhon layup and a Hinrich three-pointer after a Deng rebound. That prompted coach Scott Skiles to pump his fist and yell, "Yeah!"

With the Bulls forcing three straight turnovers, they pulled away on an 18-4 run to give Phoenix its first double-digit loss of the season. The Suns had set an NBA record for playing the first 50 games without a double-digit loss. The previous record was set by the Bulls at 45 games before they lost to the Suns by 10 points Feb. 6, 1996, in Phoenix.

The Suns fell to 20-3 against the East and 20-6 at home, tied with the Bulls for the league's second-best home record.

Now it's home for six of the Bulls' next nine.

"I thought Kirk was outstanding," Skiles said. "He started feeling it in the second half and did a great job. That was one of [Deng's] better games all around as a pro. He did a great job on [Shawn] Marion, had no turnovers, his shot selection was good, blocked shots, rebounded. He was great.

"This is a team that shoots 50 percent from two, 40 from three and 80 from the line. There aren't many that do that. Even with [Nash] out, that's a team that can make shots.

"We've got to feel good about ourselves. If you say flying out of Chicago we're going to go 3-4 on the trip, we wouldn't be happy. We would want to do better than that.

"But each game is different. I thought tonight we battled. Recently we'd have a prolonged slump and not be able to get any momentum back. We conquered that for one game."

The Bulls did let the Suns back into the game with a brain-locked third quarter in which they had 11 turnovers, four by Hinrich and three by Ben Gordon, who scored 27 points and had a game-high seven turnovers.

"But we rebounded and got it back to start the fourth," Skiles said. "I was happy with the way our guys battled back. We weren't hanging our heads. You could tell the guys knew we were responsible for most of their run, and if we just cleaned up what we were doing we could get back in the game."

The Bulls led 29-20 after one, pushing the ball and denying the Suns, who were led by Leandro Barbosa and Amare Stoudemire with 26 points each.

"Chicago plays extremely fast," Suns coach Mike D'Antoni said admiringly.

The Bulls led 61-50 at halftime. Skiles almost jumped out of his seat yelling "Burke!" as Suns backup center Pat Burke entered the game, and the Bulls put him in a half-dozen pick-and-rolls before D'Antoni rushed him out of the game.

The Suns (39-12) are 4-11 without Nash the last three seasons, with an average loss by 12.5 points in those games.

"Nash is the style they play, but that's why you have to win the game when someone is short-handed like that," Skiles said. "I thought our guys were great."

That is, until midway through the third quarter, when a typical Suns landslide hit as Barbosa and James Jones dropped threes. That gave Phoenix an 84-79 lead going into the fourth quarter.

But this time the Bulls attacked, Deng with a hard drive, Gordon with a jumper, Hinrich with a drive, a jumper and a three. The Bulls wheeled the ball around the court like they were in a passing drill.

"We did a good job of spreading them out in the fourth quarter," Hinrich said. "My shots have felt good for a long time. Just trying to make plays."

This time they did.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

rosenthall said:


> I think Luol's a fine player, and I think he'll see a few all-star games before his career is over. However, I do think his physical abilities and style of play will always make him a Shareef/Antawn Jameson type of player: very talented and valuable and will deliver with metronome like consistency, but never possessing the ability to be the focal point of a team, something Pau is capable of.


I think those are decent comparisons, alhough in my mind, there's a certain negative conotation in comparisons to Rahim and Jamison (can't explain it). I prefer to think of Deng as a Marion/Jefferson type player, extremely efficient within an offensive system. Unless we're getting Wade, Lebron, Kobe, or Bosh in return, I wouldn't trade him anywhere.


----------



## Soulful Sides (Oct 10, 2005)

Frankensteiner said:


> I think those are decent comparisons, alhough in my mind, there's a certain negative conotation in comparisons to Rahim and Jamison (can't explain it). I prefer to think of Deng as a Marion/Jefferson type player, extremely efficient within an offensive system. Unless we're getting Wade, Lebron, Kobe, or Bosh in return, I wouldn't trade him anywhere.


Speaking of Jamison:

>>*Washington: This is no coincidence: Since Antawn Jamison (knee) went down, the Wizards have lost three out of four to drop from the top spot, and suddenly Gilbert Arenas (.360) looks like an easier cover. *<<
http://www.nj.com/columns/ledger/da...umns-0/1171172806136630.xml&coll=1&thispage=1


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> I think those are decent comparisons, alhough in my mind, there's a certain negative conotation in comparisons to Rahim and Jamison (can't explain it). I prefer to think of Deng as a Marion/Jefferson type player, extremely efficient within an offensive system. Unless we're getting Wade, Lebron, Kobe, or Bosh in return, I wouldn't trade him anywhere.


I know what you mean about the Abdur Rahim/Jameson comparisons, but I think it plays into my point. There perception right now isn't overtly positive, but I'm pretty sure that's because they've proven that they've never really been able to be a focal point on a good team, despite the fact that they've always put up good numbers from a very early age.

If you'll recall, Shareef entered the league after one year in school just like Deng, and was arguably his teams best player right off the bat. And in his 3rd year (where he was 21) he averaged 23, 7.5, 3.5, with 1.5 blocks and 1 steal as the first option on his team, and he got a max contract at the end of the year. Up until these last two years, he was a 20, 8, and 3 kind of guy for about 6-8 years, which is the sort of career path I see Deng having. And if I'm not mistaken, he's made a few all-star games and was an olympian on Team USA on the 2000 team. Of course, all of those teams where he put up those numbers were terrible, which is where his name eventually got that negative connotation, I believe. To me, I don't think it necessarily indicts him as a bad player, just that he's not the kind of guy you need to build your offense around, and doesn't necessarily make his teammates better. Which is a statement I think you could also make for Shawn Marion, Richard Jefferson, Luol Deng, and Antawn Jameson. I think the real difference is that guys like Richard Jefferson and Shawn Marion were always on good teams, which is to their credit, but I don't think either of those guys were the engines behind their teams success, but were more of glue guys that held it together, which is how I see Luol.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

> The Suns (39-12) are 4-11 without Nash the last three seasons, with an average loss by 12.5 points in those games.
> 
> "Nash is the style they play . . ." Skiles said.


Just kind of wanted to point this out since I consider Mike D'Antoni to be grossly overrated as a head coach.

Nash is that team. The rest of it is smoke and mirrors in my opinion. I don't care how many regular season games they win, they'll never come out of the West because they won't be able to consistently adapt to their opposition in 3 consecutive 7 games series. 

This is also why Nash deserved his MVPs and probably could deserve it again this year, though I think Dirk will get it and I'll be totally fine with it.


----------

